

Ask HN: Funding a project with launch expenses - colinsidoti

I just figured out that I could dramatically improve my user experience and decrease my long term costs if I had some money from the get-go.  I'm expecting the price to be around $5500/month at the time of launch, and it should raise slightly after each month.<p>What's the best way to approach this kind of situation?  Should I launch on my own dime and pray I can get some sort of funding within a month?  Or should I try and get the funding ahead of time?<p>If I go with the first idea, does anyone have any recommendations for closing a deal so quickly?
======
jasonlynes
you can do a lot with a prototype (zero cost) and a pitch deck. use angel list
(angel.co) and other means to get the idea in front of investors.

what are you building that would cost $5k the first month?

